# New Top Gear



## Ross

It's on tonight BBC2 at 8pm

http://www.topgear.com/car-news/top-gear-tv/heres-whats-coming-episode-1-all-new-tg-tv#1


----------



## Spike85

Looking forward to this but doubt it will ever be the same 

I like the old 3


----------



## smw

They could have chosen so many better presenters than Evans. I don't have an issue with any of the others; in fact I'm looking forward to seeing Leblanc. But Evans is such a fraud and sickly try-hard feminist. He's awful.


----------



## Ross

I will watch it just to see what like it is.


----------



## Cookies

I'm really looking forward to it.

I reckon it'll be good. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnoop

Cookies said:


> I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> I reckon it'll be good.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Me too :thumb:


----------



## Steve_6R

It won't be the same, but I felt watching the last series that things did need to change.

When they spoke about cars properly it was great, but there was way too much forced sillyness about it.

Was really looking forward to watching this tonight though, right up until Chris Harris and Rory Reid said they aren't in tonight's episode. Those 2 plus Sabine are the only real reasons I'm interested.


----------



## chris.t

Steve_6R said:


> It won't be the same, but I felt watching the last series that things did need to change.
> 
> When they spoke about cars properly it was great, but there was way too much forced sillyness about it.
> 
> Was really looking forward to watching this tonight though, right up until Chris Harris and Rory Reid said they aren't in tonight's episode. Those 2 plus Sabine are the only real reasons I'm interested.


Are Rory and Chris not doing the Topgear extra show on iplayer/bbc 3 straight after normal new topgear


----------



## 182_Blue

3 minutes in and Chris Evans is already irritating the life out of me !


----------



## dubnut71

182_Blue said:


> 3 minutes in and Chris Evans is already irritating the life out of me !


Exactly what he said......., exactly.


----------



## tightlines

will give it a couple of episodes to see what its like


----------



## IamDave

Glad I'm not the only one who's finding Chris Evans irritating right now. Only a few minutes in and I'm disliking this in my opinion it sounds like he's trying to copy/imitate clarkson some times


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Gotta agree with you guys, so IRRITATING.


----------



## warren

Not for me so far sorry, saying that the other 3 would annoy me as well..same format as well..dear dear.


----------



## Jammy J

Far too many quick to judge.

Change is good.

I wonder if Clarkson is watching?!


----------



## warren

Trouble is....its not change..


----------



## Jammy J

warren said:


> Trouble is....its not change..


New line up. That's a change.


----------



## warren

:lol:


----------



## potter88

There trying to hard to copy the other 3, way to hard.

It should have gone down the fifth gear approach and back to more a car show as trying to copy the other 3 ain't going to work


----------



## warren

Well said potter..:thumb:


----------



## millns84

Watching it now, just hope that bloody ginger doesn't ruin it...

...but she's in the kitchen at the moment so I've got peace to watch it :lol:


----------



## warren

I'm off to wash the car...happy bank holiday all:thumb:


----------



## potter88

Problem is that it looks like they have decided to go down the funny pratting around move like the old 3. Now when the other 3 bring out their one on Amazon in August or whenever it is and they've both got similar shows, who's will bring in the bigger audience. I'm pretty sure we know which one will, which will then turn this to a failure


----------



## Clancy

I'm done 

This is absolutely terrible


----------



## Rowan83

I am recording it to watch it later..... is it really that bad?


----------



## IamDave

I agree with others they just seem to be attempting to copy the last show. I think it could've worked if they completely stripped it back and started from scratch to make it their own but it's just........awful (putting it politely. I've switched it off.

I might even fork out for Amazon prime now! 

On the plus side there's a trend appearing on Facebook (not sure about Twitter) #flopgear


----------



## Clancy

Rowan83 said:


> I am recording it to watch it later..... is it really that bad?


Really is bad

Problem is Clarkson etc but up over years to have that cheeky **** take way of presenting and the stupid stuff they did sort of escalated but they are trying to do it day one and it doesn't work and he's unbelievably irritating to look at and listen too


----------



## banarno

Absolute rubbish, I lasted 33 mins.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

The new off road part is nice, only cause I really like MINI's :lol:


----------



## JB052

gave up after five minutes, its terrible.


----------



## Hereisphilly

It's shockingly bad, and so lame!
It's disappointing that they have just copied the existing format, but with worse presenters

Everything just reminds me of the old one and it easily shows up how **** everything is

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky

Not a good start. Seems to be a lot of messing about. Le blanc can't do humour and Evans is the same as he's always been.


----------



## Beatman

They've tried to copy the original format, but with poor presenters it doesn't work. No chemistry


----------



## Kerr

I did expect a big overreaction, but even I'm disappointed. 

The format was the same, the jokes the same, the new jokes were jokes about what went before. 

The Reliant has been pulled out before, The Land Rover seen it before, tug of war, cars avoiding getting shot all been done before. 

I really don't get it. This was their chance to do something new, but they've just done exactly what went before and had to refer to the old show too much.

Hopefully this was the first episode with so many things to get out the way. Hopefully the next episodes aren't the same.


----------



## muzzer

Oh dear....


----------



## savvyfox

A thumbs down from me.


----------



## ed87

I thought it was a bit 'flat'...


----------



## big ant

thought it was brilliant myself. brilliant start to the series!

edit: thought this was the GoT thread. it was pants


----------



## karlak

The problem is that they copied a format that they "thought" was popular and made Top Gear what is was. Unfortunately, it was never the format, it was the presenters, whether you loved or hated them.


----------



## Jammy J

Am I the only one that liked it?! :lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing

Glad i caught it 30 mins in, so i only wasted 30 mins of my time.


----------



## Steve_6R

I gave it up until they started the 'some say' with the Stig, and at that moment I fully realised how its a blatant copy, and not done very well.

I've heard it got better as it went on though, so I might try it again tomorrow morning.


----------



## dholdi

The only funny bit for me was when Evans said we are going to Blackpool and Le Blanc said where ?
That would only be funny for nobbers.


----------



## marco1980

Jammy J said:


> Am I the only one that liked it?! :lol:


Yes !
:thumb:


----------



## Peter D

Got to admit I was disappointed. My wife though, thought it was pretty good. Will persevere, as you've got to give it a chance.


----------



## packard

Expected it to be "different" but was bland, obvious and Evans oh so scripted' and delivery was like reading him in the daily mail..... Shame.


----------



## Luke M

At least we all now know the gladiators guy is still keen for it.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Well as an avid Top Gear viewer and a Clarkson fan, I was in two minds to watch it or not but I thought i would give it the benefit of the doubt, but from the off Evans ruined it by trying to be Clarkson.. Don't know if it's him we should blame or the writers for scripting it in the same way hoping these guys would fill the roles left for them. Well it didn't work for me. The only new thing on the show I enjoyed was the new celebrity lap rally cross. Everything else just became predictable and boring, and I do hope they don't carry on this USA vs uk throughout the series. 
I don't know if anyone else noticed but the echo I was getting from my tv because of the acoustics in the studio were horrendous. 

I will watch another show to see if these guys come in to there own or wether they still try to fill the shoes of others. Possibly in mute..lo.

Also, hands up all, Who is bothering to watch the spin off show which they are showing on bbc3 online?


----------



## Darlofan

karlak said:


> The problem is that they copied a format that they "thought" was popular and made Top Gear what is was. Unfortunately, it was never the format, it was the presenters, whether you loved or hated them.


Spot on with those comments. I like Chris Evans but was hugely disappointed it was not only the same as the old one but the phrases and wording was the same. I had gone off the old one as it was getting very samey week in week out so was hoping they'd change the format of this one to freshen and liven it up a bit.


----------



## bidderman1969

well........ i liked it in parts, sorry

the first car bit was ok, until they stuck them stupid guns on them, and the reliance started of ok until they hit the road where he "bumped" in to the other one, the Aerial review was ok, it was hit and miss all over

think they should have stuck to just car reviews until they built up a good rapport with each other and not try so hard to "fake" it

also, what happened to the 'new' presenter that was supposed to be from a member of the public, an unknown? maybe even a 'normal' person?


----------



## dholdi

DLGWRX02 said:


> I don't know if anyone else noticed but the echo I was getting from my tv because of the acoustics in the studio were horrendous.


Glad it wasn't just me, Evan's voice seemed to exaggerate it.


----------



## Cookies

Sorry guys. I loved it. Forgetting what went before, I was entertained. 

I thought Matt LeBlanc was brill. Sabine was a bit weird, but I reckon she'll settle into it. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

bidderman1969 said:


> also, what happened to the 'new' presenter that was supposed to be from a member of the public, an unknown? maybe even a 'normal' person?


Isn't that one of the guys in the online show?


----------



## bidderman1969

DLGWRX02 said:


> Isn't that one of the guys in the online show?


well, thats was a let down then


----------



## Hufty

Just watched it, I'll watch every week but wasn't wowed by it. Inevitably everyone compares to what went before, they tried to change it up a little but it just looked like a poor copy should have gone totally new. Not sure about Evans either like le Blanc but Evans bit out of his comfort zone, better on the radio.


----------



## fozzy

I thought the online show was better, Seeing Evans trying to pull of the same type of humour as Clarkson was sad, BBC have missed a great opportunity to launch a 'New' top gear instead of getting new presenters to try and copy the old ones.


----------



## Clancy

It's painfully similar which is the issue, you can't not compare it. Every tiny bit down to the poor jokes, the way he pauses mid sentence and then loud exhaust noises etc 

He even narrates exactly like Clarkson and everything is literally the same, really should of done their own thing. I'll try it again next week but I can't see it changing tbh 

The BBC have just tried to keep it going exactly as before as it's their cash cow, but it won't work that way


----------



## Tuddie

I enjoyed it tbh, yeah Evans and Le Blanc were a bit wooden but i think they will settle and it will be alright.


----------



## Caledoniandream

What an absolute tosh!
LeBlanc sounded he was reading an advert from a script.
Evans should do what he does best.......Radio.
Sound quality was extremely poor.
The American accent annoyed after 15 minutes, this is a British show.
No not for me, won't watch again, can somebody bring a proper car program, that's about cars, and not full of nonsense.

I liked the old Top Gear for entertainment value and not as a car show, the new Top Gear is neither entertaining or a car program.
Very disappointed, indeed!


----------



## Ross

Whats with Evans shouting all the time and trying to copy Clarkson badly.


----------



## dubstyle

I found the Online Topgear with Chris Harris and Rory better.


----------



## IamDave

I actually like Chris Harris. I've seen a few of his videos on YouTube but wasn't sure how he'd fare on tele (haven't seen the online Top Gear though).


----------



## dubstyle

It called extra Gear - Extra Gear


----------



## PaulaJayne

No from me - studio sound was terrible and the ginger one shouting all the time. Top gun jokes were OK.


----------



## Rowan83

Just watched it...... I thought it was alright to be honest. 

Matt was a bit wooden but that's to be expected really, I like him though. Enjoyed the new off road parts on the track

Next week should be better.


----------



## dholdi

dubstyle said:


> It called extra Gear - Extra Gear


That was much more entertaining.


----------



## Starbuck88

Why did they feel the need to copy. Me and the missus just looked at one another when the titles came on and Evans tried to be funny and be like clarkson, weirdly all it seems is he's shouting at everything.

I like Sabine, Matt le Blanc was so wooden, so dreary...he was who I was thinking might be alright in it. I hope he gets better as time goes one, if not get rid of him.

I'm not a chris harris fan boy and I haven't seen many of his videos on youtube, however....out of everything, why haven't they got him on the main show. He's the most natural presenter, most natural car talker.

They've royally stuffed it up, they would have done better doing actual car reviews instead of this ****ing around and fake friendships etc. 

I thought it was going to be underwhelming, it was underwhelming and if the next episode is no good..I won't carry on watching. 

I want to enjoy the summer but roll on Autumn when we get real friendships, veteran car presenters back on our boxes with the original 3 amigos!


----------



## IamDave

dubstyle said:


> It called extra Gear - Extra Gear


That actually seemed better (seems as it is going with being a new format rather than reinventing the last iteration of TG). I didn't think I'd like Rory Reid but he doesn't seem too bad and again I think Chris Harris is quite good and seems to have taken to this well

Unfortunately though I probably won't watch it.

I sort of agree with the comments I've seen about the old Top Gear being new once and taking a few years to be polished up. That being said the old Top Gear created a new format whereas this in my opinion is not a new format, rather an attempt at carrying on the previous format with the odd tweak and for me it hasn't worked. If Chris Evans toned it down a bit and stopped trying to imitate Clarkson and Matt Le Blanc sounded a bit less wooden and had a bit more banter and chemistry I think it could work.

Perhaps I might look in again to see if things have changed for the better but I doubt it.


----------



## Steve_6R

I enjoyed the online show far more than the main show. Rory was a natural at presenting and Chris Harris is just a legend. Need those 2 on the main show more often.


----------



## Rayaan

It was ****. Not much really to talk about. Chris Evans voice just annoys me. He can't really present


----------



## Soul boy 68

Bring back 5th gear.


----------



## TonyH38

Was not impressed, just hope it improves with time.


----------



## andy665

I think many people had made their mind up not to like it beforehand.

Too early to judge after one episode, format not changing was a mistake but how could it have been changed(I'm struggling to think of how) and I think LeBlanc saved it


----------



## johanr77

Jammy J said:


> Am I the only one that liked it?! :lol:


I thought it was alright, can see they're finding their feet a bit and the not too massive a departure from the old format was probably more out of fear than lack of ambition.

I'll stick with it and see how it goes.


----------



## Cookies

Just watched Extra Gear and loved it too. Those guys would be great on the main show, so I hope there is some cross-over as I imagine they'd all work well together. 

I have to admit, I really enjoyed Matt LeBlanc's dry humour - it's right up my street and I was actually laughing out loud on a number of occasions throughout the main show. 

Bring on next week!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

I went in with an open mind, thought give it a chance and see how it goes. It was dire, same old format with Evans trying too hard and half the time he was on screen, Leblanc looked embarrassed.


----------



## gatecrasher3

Cookies said:


> Just watched Extra Gear and loved it too. Those guys would be great on the main show, so I hope there is some cross-over as I imagine they'd all work well together.
> 
> I have to admit, I really enjoyed Matt LeBlanc's dry humour - it's right up my street and I was actually laughing out loud on a number of occasions throughout the main show.
> 
> Bring on next week!!
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Have to agree with your comments in respect of Matt LeBlanc, I found him to be the saviour of the show. Very likeable and funny.

Chris Evans I'm afraid was terrible.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Just watched extra gear and that was much better! 

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## R7KY D

I cleared my mind and began to watch it , Within 30 seconds I knew it was wrong 

Why - When the crowd panned around a HUGE studio audience the message I got was "this is the bigger better newer top gear" imo it wasn't 

Chris Evans - Is a great presenter but he's not entertainment 

Matt Le who - exactly 

Sabine - I like her but she needs a good team behind her (this isn't it)

I stopped watching after 35 minutes 

Did EJ make an appearance ? I cannot stand that man


----------



## turbosnoop

Enjoyed the show. The presenters need time to develop their chemistry, its so early now. The star in a reasonably priced car bit was far far better IMO. I have fast forwarded that bit many times in the past. The track for that bit will prove to be more entertaining I think. The studio and audience layout was better. I personally didn't find Evans annoying at all, don't quite get all of that.....
The camera work for the vt with the viper made it car porn. Looking forward to next week. If they can bring more banter and humour in, they're almost their, IMO


----------



## Kerr

I caught half of Extra Gear. 

They were using the G-Whizz to poke fun at, something the old TG did on a regular basis. It's not a car than many of us care about in the slightest. Why even keep this joke going?


----------



## nicks16v

Extra gear was actually better than the real program itself.


----------



## DLGWRX02

DLGWRX02 said:


> Also, hands up all, Who is bothering to watch the spin off show which they are showing on bbc3 online?


Ok, curiosity got the better of me, (my will power is weak)
But I'le be the first person to eat my words with a huge slice of humble pie. I actually much prefered the extra gear to the main show. Infact as its just under half an hour, I think they would be best off removing half the Tom foolery from the main and incorporating this. I didn't know either of these guys but I think they pulled it off far superior to Evans an Leblanc.


----------



## ncd

People are are forgetting that the Clarkson, May and Hammond 'friendship' and banter wasn't instant just like any relationship in real life isn't instant. I liked it and just treated it like I did with the previous version, easy Sunday evening viewing to relax and watch. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SBM

Jammy J said:


> Am I the only one that liked it?! :lol:


I liked it. To be honest with the previous TG there were always episodes I loved and episodes I detested. This will be the same without doubt as its the same format.

I am a fan of Chris Evans on the radio but I thought he was the worst thing about the show. He just does not work - he'slike a fish out of water. Matt on the other hand was brilliant :thumb: and I didn't expect to find that at all.

I'm up for the next episode - I just hope Chris Evans is replaced for the next series or actually just dropped. There is a lot we haven't seen yet including half of the presenters!

Good start and I do have Prime too so when the original trio get their show online I will see how that goes..


----------



## Clancy

ncd said:


> People are are forgetting that the Clarkson, May and Hammond 'friendship' and banter wasn't instant just like any relationship in real life isn't instant. I liked it and just treated it like I did with the previous version, easy Sunday evening viewing to relax and watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


That's what's annoying though, instead of starting out fresh and letting that develop they have carried on where they left off with new people. So they are joking and messing around in the same way like we've been watching them as friends for 10 years when we haven't, it's so tacky

Although it took a while to get used to his voice leblanc was far better than Chris Evans was

Will try it again next week, might manage to watch a whole episode


----------



## tmitch45

I thought it was a lot better than expected. Its still and entertainment program with cars in it but I did think that with Chris Harris on the team there would at least be more car reviews even if this was just the 'special' cars that old top gear would have reviewed. they are never going to review the latest A4 or Focus but I do hope the will be reviewing their sportier counterparts like the Focus St and S4/RS4 etc.

I think we all forget the comments on this very forum 18 months ago when loads of people were slagging off Clarkson et al for the boring 'staged' program that was predictable and no longer funny???

I thought the program showed promise and with the addition of Extra gear it could be quite successful?

I have to say I don't get all the hate for Chris Evans?? He is a good presenter and a car guy who knows what he is talking about.

It could be worse guys look at what they get in america:-


----------



## Rían P

Hmm, you know I have to admit, I thought it wasn't bad! I mean, when it started I wasn't sure, especially when Chris Evans ran to high five Matt...
I didn't really get the indian restaurant people thing, yes ok I can see the physics, but why?

I don't like Chris Evans to begin with, and I think the show dwelled somewhat on the past, making various jokes about what happened with Clarkson.
Another thing I didn't get was Gordon Ramsey and Jesse Eisenberg being together, and having to read the auto-cue of what the other is doing. Just seemed a bit awkward, apart from that I like the 'first car' 'best car' part, and the new rally cross track.

I missed some bits, but I really did enjoy Matt's aerial atom part, thought it was quite entertaining! 

All in all, is it a fail? Don't know. Does it have teething problems, most definitely. I think once they're a few episodes in, it'll all come together.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Very poor, completely missable


----------



## Kerr

Tv viewing figures show it averaged 4.4m with a peak of 4.7m towards the end. Everyone is claiming that they turned it off, but viewing figures show the opposite. 


I'll confidently bet the same people will tune in next week to tell us how bad it is again and repeat the cycle every week the show runs. 

I'm disappointed with the first of the new series, but the same people that have slated Top Gear for years were desperate for this to happen. 

I really don't follow the logic of why so many people reserve their Sunday night to watch Top Gear just to get upset.


----------



## Summit Detailing

For me as a petrolhead any car content related show on mainstream tv is better than none...we've already lost FifthGear!

All the people negatively critiquing it now would no doubt be the first people to start a thread asking why there are no car shows on tv if TG went the same way as FifthGear

cheers

Chris


----------



## Kiashuma

Did'nt watch it but on everything Chris has been on he has annoyed me so sounds like i missed nothing.


----------



## tmitch45

Kerr said:


> Tv viewing figures show it averaged 4.4m with a peak of 4.7m towards the end. Everyone is claiming that they turned it off, but viewing figures show the opposite.
> 
> I'll confidently bet the same people will tune in next week to tell us how bad it is again and repeat the cycle every week the show runs.
> 
> I'm disappointed with the first of the new series, but the same people that have slated Top Gear for years were desperate for this to happen.
> 
> I really don't follow the logic of why so many people reserve their Sunday night to watch Top Gear just to get upset.


Agreed totally what I was saying in my post above! Some people love to moan


----------



## SBM

tmitch45 said:


> I have to say I don't get all the hate for Chris Evans?? He is a good presenter and a car guy who knows what he is talking about.


I wish I could put my finger on it Tmitch45... I like CE a lot on the radio and have read his 3 books. got a lot of time for the guy - but on TG he was a square peg in a round hole. Just did not work for me at all - and I did want him to!

Maybe over the coming weeks he will grow into the role and on me but at the moment he was far and away the worse thing about the show.


----------



## johanr77

Kerr said:


> I'm disappointed with the first of the new series, but the same people that have slated Top Gear for years were desperate for this to happen.


People on here or people in general?


----------



## Kerr

johanr77 said:


> People on here or people in general?


Both. Numerous people have held the same view of Top Gear for years.

I see BBC news has allowed comments for the Top Gear store today. I bet it gets as many comments as the major political stories and more than the vast majority of big football stories.

A lot of people keep slating Top Gear and only offer 5th Gear as a real alternative. Any time a 5th Gear thread starts it barely goes anywhere. There's a thread on this page for the end of 5th Gear and 5 people have posted. Such a major programme and a big event in it finishing, but it appears few people are bothered.

I always find it odd so many people use 5th Gear to knock Top Gear, then never contribute in 5th Gear threads or watch 5th Gear when it's on. They all tune into Top Gear though.

They could have had George Clooney, Tom Cruise, David Beckham and landed cars on the moon last night and people wouldn't have been impressed. They'll never win over many people.


----------



## muzzer

Fair point, they're damned if they do and damned if they don't. No matter what, a lot of people will slate it just because of JC etc but i so wanted this to be a new start, a clean sheet of paper so to speak and it just wasn't. 

Let's hope the series gets better


----------



## johanr77

If anything you'd expect people who disliked the Clarkson era to at least give the Evans era a chance purely because Clarkson is gone. 

I hope the new top gear doesn't continue trying too hard to emulate what went before because it's easy to think that all the vitriol about Clarkson and chums leaving meant that their version was perfect, it wasn't. Those guys were guilty of coming up with a good show which was a good laugh then sitting back laughing at their own joke for too long and forgetting to push on with new material. I'd bet a few quid that the Grand Tour won't be too dissimilar to their Top Gear and of course some will lap it up and others will wonder if they've grown a bit lazy and played it safe.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Just tell Evans to calm down and not to keep shouting also turn his mic down several notches.

Will see how it goes next week and then decide whether to keep watching or not.


----------



## smw

What a complete and utter bag of ****e! How anybody could enjoy that cringefest is beyond me. Every single piece was copied from the previous show with a disastrous outcome. It's no exaggeration to say that I actually watched it with my hands covering my face because it was so embarrassing. Chris Evans is an absolute tool who, for some reason, thinks he is some sort of big cheese. He needs knocking down several pegs and sacking. Matt Leblanc was OK but doesn't do it justice. They should have British hosts who can drive, know about cars and are not screaming toss pots like Evans.


----------



## gatecrasher3

Summit Detailing said:


> For me as a petrolhead any car content related show on mainstream tv is better than none...we've already lost FifthGear!
> 
> All the people negatively critiquing it now would no doubt be the first people to start a thread asking why there are no car shows on tv if TG went the same way as FifthGear
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Yeah we want car shows, but decent ones. Fifth Gear didn't cut it and it's early days for this incarnation of Top Gear but based on the first episode which is all we have as a reference it doesn't look good.

Happy to be proved wrong over time though.


----------



## smw

Summit Detailing said:


> For me as a petrolhead any car content related show on mainstream tv is better than none...we've already lost FifthGear!
> 
> All the people negatively critiquing it now would no doubt be the first people to start a thread asking why there are no car shows on tv if TG went the same way as FifthGear
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


For me as a petrol head I would rather read about it in a magazine rather than have forced, cringe worthy 'humour' forced down my throat at my own expense. I'd rather have nothing than a load of ****.


----------



## johanr77

smw said:


> For me as a petrol head I would rather read about it in a magazine rather than have forced, cringe worthy 'humour' forced down my throat at my own expense. I'd rather have nothing than a load of ****.


Unless I'm missing something and you've got your eyelids taped open an strapped to a chair I don't think anyone could be forcing anything down your throat. You chose to watch the show, sounds like you watched it all and judging by your reaction you surely wouldn't watch another episode of it.


----------



## smw

johanr77 said:


> Unless I'm missing something and you've got your eyelids taped open an strapped to a chair I don't think anyone could be forcing anything down your throat. You chose to watch the show, sounds like you watched it all and judging by your reaction you surely wouldn't watch another episode of it.


I'm sure you've heard of phrases such as 'forced down my throat' etc? I wasn't aware there would be people on a forum like this who would need it explaing to them that this particular phrase is not meant to be taken literally. I was obviously wrong.


----------



## johanr77

Yeah usually when someone says forced down their throat it's because in some way they are having something forced upon them. I incorrectly assumed it seems that you are grown adult who can turn something off before getting hysterical. For my assumption I sincerely apologise.


----------



## Kerr

smw said:


> I'm sure you've heard of phrases such as 'forced down my throat' etc? I wasn't aware there would be people on a forum like this who would need it explaing to them that this particular phrase is not meant to be taken literally. I was obviously wrong.


If you hate Chris Evans so much, why do you keep tuning in to his shows every day?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=379308


----------



## smw

Kerr said:


> If you hate Chris Evans so much, why do you keep tuning in to his shows every day?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=379308


Because I enjoy the other content and the music. Local radio is crap and the BBC don't provide anything else half decent.


----------



## justina3

Well I give it a go, won't be goi grace for any more Evans fried my brains wonder how long it will last for, social media seem to be split from what I have seen


----------



## leehob

Tried it got 5 mins in and switched off cancelled the series link, no more to be said


----------



## Trash Man

I thought it was a fairly decent start. I'll give it a few more episodes before deciding whether to watch the whole series. I enjoyed the rallycross style course for the star in a car section.


----------



## turbosnoop

I don't understand why people are complaining that the show wasn't completely revamped. Its a BBC show, they own all the rights to it. Doesn't matter if it evolved previously through different presenters. They have took an approach of if it isn't broke, don't fix it, but tweeked odd bits here and there. What other major shows out there have had a change in presenters, and had this mean the whole show had to be revamped? Big brother, xfactor, surprise surprise, f1 coverage, the voice.... Just a few that come to mind which have had a change of presenters , and as you would expect, no change in the structure of the show.


----------



## Nanoman

Hand control to LeBlanc and tell Evans to realise he's more like May than Clarkson but May doesn't have the ego so he's more likeable than Evans. 

Evans' performance was cringe. Sounds like he listened to a load of Clarkson voiceovers and tried to imitate them. He's the wrong guy to lead it, LeBlanc came across as genuine, cool and funny.

Evans lines which annoyed me (paraphrasing) 
"How cool is it that I got a world exclusive about the LaFerrari spider, isn't my new version of TopGear really cool"
"Go and sit over there Matthew, I'm the boss so I'll do this link on my own. You're lucky I let you appear next to me". 
There were a few more, especially during the shootout. 

I almost like the idea of rally cross track though. It just takes away the competitiveness which was one of the best things about that section because the off road bit will bring big variances in time due to ground/weather conditions. 

I can't see LeBlanc sticking it out with Evans in control. LeBlanc is the clear guy to lead it.


----------



## packard

Kerr said:


> Tv viewing figures show it averaged 4.4m with a peak of 4.7m towards the end. Everyone is claiming that they turned it off, but viewing figures show the opposite.
> 
> I'll confidently bet the same people will tune in next week to tell us how bad it is again and repeat the cycle every week the show runs.
> 
> I'm disappointed with the first of the new series, but the same people that have slated Top Gear for years were desperate for this to happen.
> 
> I really don't follow the logic of why so many people reserve their Sunday night to watch Top Gear just to get upset.


Evans appears to have gone on the offensive this morning, stating viewing figures. I watched the whole thing, but I doubt I will next week. Many would have watched to see what "it could have been".. As the ginger ninja has hyped it so much he appears to have hyped too much.

Re the viewing figures, again this is bias we used to have the box that recorded the figures, (we got paid for this) how they got the data was bizarre to say the least, and how few people were part of this made it sound like the wonder shampoo ads, when you read the bottom 90% of 10 people liked it...


----------



## Kerr

packard said:


> Evans appears to have gone on the offensive this morning, stating viewing figures. I watched the whole thing, but I doubt I will next week. Many would have watched to see what "it could have been".. As the ginger ninja has hyped it so much he appears to have hyped too much.
> 
> Re the viewing figures, again this is bias we used to have the box that recorded the figures, (we got paid for this) how they got the data was bizarre to say the least, and how few people were part of this made it sound like the wonder shampoo ads, when you read the bottom 90% of 10 people liked it...


Has he really hyped it so much? People were wondering why we hadn't heard much at all, only rumours in cheap newspapers. I've not seen him doing much press. I thought he avoided talking about it on his radio show?

It wasn't that long ago that the first trailer appeared and there wasn't that many adverts for it either. It certainly wasn't any more hyped than previous Top Gear series.

Viewing figures are up by a margin over the last series.

I made the guess earlier that the comments page on the BBC website would get more than most big football stories.

987 made comments about one of the most famous managers joining one of the most famous teams in the world. There's already 40% more comments about Top Gear with a lot more to come. That's pretty amazing attention.

Every time there is any Top Gear story it usually makes the most read news story on BBC news. Every time it makes the news 90% of people are whinging about it. It doesn't matter what Top Gear does, it's always facing criticism.

It was their first show last night and people worked out within seconds that the rest of the series would be rubbish???? Come on, that's just being stupid and trying to be nasty.

If people go back and watch early episodes of Clarkson, Hammond and May, they'll find they were not so polished back at the start. Even during the run of a normal series not every episode was exactly a Vietnam special. They had bad shows too.

Last night was disappointing, but some people are just blowing things way out of proportion as usual when it comes to Top Gear.

The Top Gear haters don't seem to realise they are the people who keep it in the news. Their intentions aren't doing what they appear to be trying to do.


----------



## bidderman1969

The funniest part of the show I thought was MLB talking about the reliant, and about when the designers done the prototype, and predicting that they stood back and said "yup, nailed it!"


----------



## eddie bullit

I enjoyed it. I've never had an issue with the format of the show on the whole.Not overkeen on the crappy challenges. I got sick of Clarkson and his little **** lickers. May was okay for a while but then he turned into a bell end as well just saying **** and being the gimp of the show every episode. 

Evans did seem to try a little too hard but I did warm to Le Blanc, quite dry, laid back humour. I just wished it was a little more about cars than challenges. i'll continue to watch because on the whole its a decent programme.


----------



## Mike_Wizz

I thought it was rubbish it had the feel like they were trying to replicate the old top gear too much I lasted 13mins or until they did the intro for the stig for the first time then switched it off. Evans is trying to be Clarkson and really shouldn't. The show is also too focused around him and quite frankly I don't think I will watch it again.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla

Got to say it was poor. Going to give it a couple more episodes to really decide but that really was shockingly bad.

Don't try & copy clarkson & co that will never work on any level. 
The show was supposed to be a 'fresh start' and it wasn't.

Blame the producers & director of the show for 'lack of vision & being lazy' 
Top Gear will never be the same without the 3 amigos weather you liked it before or not.
Don't make it the same as before with different presenters.

IT DOESN'T WORK !!! - move on.


----------



## InvaderZim

To be honest I had no idea who Evans was so no prior experience watching or listening to him. A couple times I did want to tell him to stop yelling but overall he seemed enthusiastic and fun. I was surprised at how well Leblanc did. 
I was surprised at how well they did together for the first episode but my advice to anyone putting on a show like this is to have the hosts do some sort of survival camp before hand so they really get to know each other and are as comfortable as possible before the filming starts.

It was a bit odd when the music started but it wasn't the 'correct' people there but I got over it quickly and just kind of went with it for what it was. 

I think it has promise and I laughed quite a few times during it. It will be interesting to see how it sorts out over the season as they find what works and what doesn't work.

Sure I'd love a show with a bit more facts but factual car shows just don't pull in the audience that they need to be successful.
Sure it would have been great if they could somehow start from scratch and make it completely different but there are probably only so many ways you can make a semi-wacky car show and if they went too far off the rails people would complain that it wasn't top gear.

All in all we still get 2 car shows where there used to be one.


----------



## AMD

There can be only one...

It was the most awful thing I have seen in a long time, my sons walked out in disgust after begging me to turn it off.

I lasted till the chat with Gordon Ramsey but when I heard the "when did you get yours" from Evans about La Ferrari, it was turned off.

Evans shouting, the Faux Top Gun experience, the trip to Blackpool - it was all really embarrassing.

You simply can't take the original presenters out of that show, they were the show.

Won't be wasting my time with that anymore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liam85

I really wanted to like it and had high hopes for it but it really was awful. I'll probably still watch it. I'm sure it will get better with the challenges etc.


----------



## dendass

Lots of negative reviews. Im going to give it a few more episodes - personally I thought it may have some potential - It was ashame that evans tried to BE clarckson. I thought that Matt was ok. Be interesting to see how the other presenters are. I think they just need to gel together - Think how long Clarkson, May and Hammond have been together - the problem I had with the old top gear (recent ones) was that even that had started to feel scripted and staged - the early ones were just decent programmes about 3 guys who liked cars and had a belting laugh taking the mick out of each other. 

New one needs to get a new angle on it and stop trying to be like the old one. I think its got potential... maybe!!


----------



## GleemSpray

Hmmm.

Its clearly stuck to the old template, which is understandable given the global audience / number of countries it is franchised out to by the BBC.

My thoughts are: 

Matt Le Blanc is a natural for this. Was very impressed with him.

Chris Evans is clearly very nervous about getting this right and i think you can see it in the studio segments, where he is almost frantic at times - i think Evans is funny and a great presenter on things like TFI, but i find him too screechy and intense in this first episode - so i will reserve judgement until i have seen a few more to see if he relaxes into it a bit more.

Not sure about the rallycross element to Star in a Reasonably Prized Car.

Before he went insane, Clarkson was actually a very good motoring journalist and gave great insights into what this particular Porsche / Ferrari / Bently was actually like to drive everyday, in real life.


----------



## pxr5

I pretty much agree with GleemSpray' s comments above ^^

Matt Le Blanc was good. Chris Evans is OK, he just needs to calm down a bit.

No one has mentioned the production/camera work. I though that was superb. Not that old TG was bad, just I think it's gone up a level. I also laughed quite a lot - mainly at Matt Le Blanc's deadpan comments, but overall quite funny. I like the studio layout too, seemed refreshing, but they need to tone it down with the audience vocal participation - I'd hate it to end up like an American audience.

I still think the old TG had it's day well before JC got the boot and it needed a reboot/refresh of some kind. I'll keep watching this and with some tweaking I think it'll be OK.


----------



## PaulaJayne

I see two options for the person to front the show.

1. An Alpha male - which Evans is certainly not.
2. A U turn and use someone like Julian Clary.


----------



## fethead

GleemSpray said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Its clearly stuck to the old template, which is understandable given the global audience / number of countries it is franchised out to by the BBC.
> 
> My thoughts are:
> 
> Matt Le Blanc is a natural for this. Was very impressed with him.
> 
> Chris Evans is clearly very nervous about getting this right and i think you can see it in the studio segments, where he is almost frantic at times - i think Evans is funny and a great presenter on things like TFI, but i find him too screechy and intense in this first episode - so i will reserve judgement until i have seen a few more to see if he relaxes into it a bit more.
> 
> Not sure about the rallycross element to Star in a Reasonably Prized Car.
> 
> Before he went insane, Clarkson was actually a very good motoring journalist and gave great insights into what this particular Porsche / Ferrari / Bently was actually like to drive everyday, in real life.


Please don't disrespect all the people who could be classed as 'insane'! Clarkson is narcissistic!

Richard


----------



## fethead

Episode 2 starts and I turn off. No Chris Harris, no watchy! Utter ****.


----------



## IamDave

I personally haven't even bothered switching over to watch it at all after last weeks show, not interested anymore


----------



## shane_ctr

same here, i haven't bothered to even put it on


----------



## Hereisphilly

I'll put it on later when we get back home, but I'm only slightly interested in the film parts, couldn't care less for the studio bits

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Why do people keep having to tell us they aren't watching? Nobody does that with any other show. 

It's weird. 


So far tonight has been good.


----------



## Ross

I will watch it later on Iplayer


----------



## Cookies

I really enjoyed the show tonight. Once again, I really liked Matt LeBlanc. The cars were great, and a great appearance by my fave racing driver. 

The Jag F pace was great, although I was really taken by the macan. Matt seems to be able to drive well too. 

Good cars, good craic, and it made me laugh. So far so good. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris.t

Cookies said:


> I really enjoyed the show tonight. Once again, I really liked Matt LeBlanc. The cars were great, and a great appearance by my fave racing driver.
> 
> The Jag F pace was great, although I was really taken by the macan. Matt seems to be able to drive well too.
> 
> Good cars, good craic, and it made me laugh. So far so good.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


I enjoyed the show tonight also, Matt has grown on me and can drive pretty good to, but the surprise of the show for me was Eddie Jordan he wasn't as bad as i thought he would be :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

I thought tonight was genuinely good. 

The Mclaren was all about the car, which people have been asking to see. 

The SUV sketches were much better than I assumed. Some great scenery and some great recording. Some laughs in there too. 

The stars on the couch didn't really work again.

The hour zoomed by very quickly. 

Watched Extra Gear and had issues with it buffering at the start. Once if finally got going it was good in bits. The first half was a bit slow, but Rory driving the Volvo and having banter was good. He's comes across as a nice guy. 

90 minutes went past very quickly, which is always a good sign.


----------



## Ross

I enjoyed it more tonight,found it quite watchable.


----------



## turbosnoop

Really enjoyed tonights top gear. Still waiting for more people to come and tell us how they don't like it but watched it :lol:


----------



## Ross

Or saying how they won't watch it.


----------



## Cookies

Forgot about this week's Extra Gear. Will have a look later, but I really enjoyed Chris H and Rory last week. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lars Z

I really did not like the first show, but I must admit that this second attempt was pretty good. Actually better than some of the old shows.

Loved seeing Eddie destroying the Merc. 
I really don´t get the many guests on the couch though, just does not work for me.


----------



## SBM

Cookies said:


> I really enjoyed the show tonight. Once again, I really liked Matt LeBlanc. The cars were great, and a great appearance by my fave racing driver.
> 
> The Jag F pace was great, although I was really taken by the macan. Matt seems to be able to drive well too.
> 
> Good cars, good craic, and it made me laugh. So far so good.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


^^^ Exactly :thumb: Nice one Cooks :thumb:


----------



## justina3

HMM might be changing my mind here as i enjoyed lasts nights show evans seemed to have calmed down and the range of cars where good the McLaren was just insane


----------



## Darlofan

Lots in press today about figures been down last night. Not a suprise really, there'll be those that watched show 1 who don't normally watch it just to see what the fuss was about and never had any intention of watching more. Then there was SoccerAid on ITV at same time (I watched that and will catch up with Top Gear).


----------



## Hufty

I still think the ginger one is wrong for this agree with everyone else that La blanc is good and likeable even though he doesn't seem 'qualified' to do a car show. Evans might have some 'qualification' as a car nut but his style is all wrong, immature I think. He;s neither funny or entertaining just shouty and irritating.


----------



## Brian1612

Second episode was much more bare-able. I just wish he would drop trying to be Jeremy and just act normal. His attempts at humor are pathetic. Liking Matt though and the inclusion of eddie and the celebs was a nice touch!


----------



## pxr5

I thought it was pretty good. Eddie Jordan was a hoot, and in time he may become the James May type role. 

Chris Evans was a bit calmer, but he just needs to relax more. I always listen to him on Radio 2 on the way to work in the mornings and I always catch the 0630-0700 segment. Maybe it's because he's not lot long been up, but I find it quite enjoyable then - may be later he's more manic.


----------



## Liam85

This thread took a turn for the better lol. I'll give the second one a chance tonight on the iplayer.


----------



## Summit Detailing

Excellent ep2, would be amazing to have JB as a presenter as/when he decides to hang up his helmet.

Next week promises to build on yesterdays episode - Harris:driver: and F12TDF - the car in question has had new boots fitted so hopefully we'll see Harris doing what he does best >sideways<:detailer:

Chris


----------



## JB052

pxr5 said:


> I thought it was pretty good. Eddie Jordan was a hoot, and in time he may become the James May type role.


Think you could be right,

Matt is taking the Alpha Male Clarkson Role
Evans is more like Hammond
EJ not unlike May


----------



## Kerr

Looks like Sunday has a lineup that will tick a lot of boxes for viewers.



> The latest instalment of the world's biggest motoring show sees Chris Evans struggling to keep his lunch down as he rides with Sabine Schmitz in the new Audi R8.
> 
> Elsewhere, Rory Reid tests the new Ford Focus RS, Chris Harris attempts to tame Ferrari's savage F12 TDF and Matt LeBlanc gets a whistle-stop tour of London in Ken Block's fearsome 'Hoonicorn'.
> 
> Boxer Anthony Joshua and comedian Kevin Hart are this week's Stars in a Rally Cross Car.


That sounds like a good show.


----------



## muzzer

I didnt watch the last episode but i might watch this one


----------



## Starbuck88

I hate to say this....after that shocking first episode.

Episode 2, was very good. Eddie Jordan was good to watch too, Matt had loosened up a bit in the studio. Just need ginger pubes to calm his squeak down and it would be much better.

Loved the Jenson Button in the McClaren part and the SUVS were cool, Love the F-Pace.

Maybe we might get win win out of this after all.. 2 good car shows!


----------



## Ross

First episode was poor but I enjoyed the 2nd one alot.


----------



## Sam6er

Agree, the second show was better, but the star's in the reasonably priced car section was way too long.


----------



## InvaderZim

While I didn't dislike the first episode the second one was really fun.
I've never been a fan of the star in the car section so I've always skipped past it but overall a great episode, worth the money.


----------



## turbosnoop

I watched some of the second extra gear last night, Chris Evans was so calm, no shouting at all, and gave a really nice review of the McLaren f1 (and then cried at the end!)


----------



## uruk hai

I thought the first one could have been better but I thought the second one was great and fortunately Eddie Jordan didn't annoy me as much as I thought he would, more of the same please. :thumb:


----------



## dendass

I really enjoyed the second episode. I was actually laughing out loud at parts of it! Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## IamDave

So, I'll be the first to admit I was perhaps a bit hasty to shun the new TG. 

After reading some opinions and speaking to a mate who said he actually found the second episode quite good, I decided to watch it on iPlayer. Just finished watching and actually not too bad (certainly better than the first in my opinion and Evans seems to be a bit less....clarkson like) so maybe I will give this series a go!

Wasn't keen on the star in a car segment on this occasion (first time I've seen it) but hopefully it'll grow on me


----------



## Starbuck88

IamDave said:


> Wasn't keen on the star in a car segment on this occasion (first time I've seen it) but hopefully it'll grow on me


Considering I hated the first episode, enjoyed the 2nd. The bit that sticks out like a sore thumb....the star in a car bit, I really don't like it.

However, I have always disliked that part, even when clarkson did it. I don't want celebrities, I wanted more of them 3 and more cars!


----------



## SunnyBoi

Last week was an improvement, this week should be even better with Chris Harris driving a f12 tdf. Can't wait.


----------



## Kerr

Some channel hopping tonight. 

Football on one channel and Top Gear on the other.


----------



## Kerr

That was a cracking car show tonight. No, ifs, buts or excuses. It just was.


----------



## Hufty

Was that chongos mustang at the end.


----------



## Steve_6R

I loved it tonight. Thought it was better than most of what old Top Gear put out.

Thought the star interview drags on too long but Kevin Hart was funny enough.


----------



## Kerr

I found myself laughing though the star slot tonight. 

The outcome of the laps really surprised me. He can drive!!!

I didn't realise the Focus engine was Cosworth tuned. Is that right?


----------



## chongo

:lol:


Hufty said:


> Was that chongos mustang at the end.


:lol::lol: how did you know:wall:


----------



## chongo

I hope Hufty touches that red button one day. Lol


----------



## Cookies

Kerr said:


> That was a cracking car show tonight. No, ifs, buts or excuses. It just was.


I was thinking this too. Really cracking show tonight. Loved it.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaddoxE92

I liked it upon till that ediot reviewed the turd focus rs


----------



## Spike85

Yeah best one so far and even Evans tonned it down tonight. Good informative but entertaining show. Some brilliant cars and Driving 

Type R got abit of stick but against two 4wd cars it was never going to stand out. Focus does look a cracking motor but the Typr R's looks are stunning


----------



## Guest

Missed the first two episodes, but thoroughly enjoyed this one. I'll have to catch the others on iPlayer.

Low point for me was the Focus RS feature. However, I can see it was aimed at a younger audience so I'll forgive them


----------



## Hufty

chongo said:


> :lol:
> 
> :lol::lol: how did you know:wall:


It's was the swirls and rds in the paint :lol:


----------



## chongo

Hufty said:


> It's was the swirls and rds in the paint :lol:


I thought I covered them up:wall: I think I will Wait for one of your really great reviews on a cover up glaze


----------



## Ross

Drop Evans and it would be a great show.


----------



## uruk hai

Really enjoyed it, liking it more each week so far.

They may well be on the road to saving and salvaging Top Gear.


----------



## andy665

Much better this week but C Evans still the weak link


----------



## Ross

Just finished watching and thought it was really good.


----------



## turbosnoop

Spike85 said:


> Yeah best one so far and even Evans tonned it down tonight. Good informative but entertaining show. Some brilliant cars and Driving
> 
> Type R got abit of stick but against two 4wd cars it was never going to stand out. Focus does look a cracking motor but the Typr R's looks are stunning


I really wanted to see a fair comparison after the drag race with those three cars (2wd vs 4wd off the line). I wanted them to go back to the studio, have all three cars there. Then say the stigs put them all round the track, and announce the times. Not going to say the civic would beat the merc, but I wouldn't be surprised if it could beat the rs. Now that would be entertainment. 
Really enjoyed the show, definitely as much as the old three, or maybe a bit more!
The filming with ken block was stunning. Some pooh would have come out if I was matt.


----------



## Spike85

Yes 100% a drag race was no way to test them fairly. But that's top gear all over  

If it can continue like this then it has some hope as there's not enough decent car shows anymore.


----------



## john2garden

Thought tonight's show was fantastic. Just goes to show Sabine drove the
R8 without mechanical help and she was 7 seconds faster. That's a proper test. Ken block was outstanding. I know it's 'outrageous' driving round a war memorial but what would the pilots and soldiers say? Probably like it I reckon.


----------



## gatecrasher3

I enjoyed tonights show. Chris Harris's feature was one of the best features of not only this series, but also the proceeding one.

The guests were good which played a huge part in the star in a rallycross car feature.

As mentioned by others the weak section was the Focus RS review and yes I'm sure I am biased as a Honda fan but a drag race is not the way to properly compare them. A lap of the track in each would I am sure have yielded different results.


----------



## DLGWRX02

I would happily have any of them 3 hot hatches, There's a guy who works not far from where i live who has a white civic with black and red colouring and that is stunning (although a bit biased on his choice of colour i must say) but thought they all looked awesome, I much prefer the RS in that grey colour of our member in here Evo6rss's. (which i follow on insta) 

As with the rest of the show, Chris Evans, "you are the weakest link goodbye!" BUT funniest bit was the puking, flipping wussy!


----------



## johanr77

Think the 3rd episode is probably the best so far. Was good to see Sabine, Rory and Chris Harris involved in the main show. I think Chris H and Rory will be the long term future of the show and we'll probably see less of Matt in future series.


----------



## Brian1612

Too many hosts I think, overall decent episode but enjoyed the 2nd episode more. The review of the RS was a bloody joke, so biased.


----------



## Kerr

Brian1612 said:


> Too many hosts I think, overall decent episode but enjoyed the 2nd episode more. The review of the RS was a bloody joke, so biased.


It was all a bit of fun. He did come across as too much of a fanboy and not a serious reviewer.

I thought the graphics to briefly explain what was going on was a nice touch.

I think Top Gear realise they have to be positive. Chris Evans wrote the other week that The Stig hated the Focus RS and we were to tune in to find out why. I guess they edited that bit out the final show and left it to Rory.

Most of the points Rory raised were fair. The A45 is more grown up, that is the aim of the car. Mercedes have said they were aiming for guys around about 40. Ford's target audience is much younger and the feature was written that way with some tongue in cheek added.

The A45 is also easy to drive, although only up to a certain point. It's never boring though. Nobody can say that about the A45.

He did contradict himself saying the A45 was too easy to drive, then wanted to highlight that anyone can throw the Focus around.

The Civic was always at a loss on a wet runway. It is a good bit faster than the Focus on a straight without a standing start and close on a dry track. The A45 convincingly caught and left the Focus after a bad start. It's miles faster.

It was just a brief review and a bit of fun.


----------



## 182_Blue

Somehow i accidentally dropped on last nights episode and quite enjoyed it, i also downloaded last weeks after that and that was OK too, if they drop Evans i would be far more likely to tune in, one thing i have noticed is they seem to be throwing lots of money at it currently, maybe that has some bearing on the output quality.


----------



## dendass

They probably had to be very biased to the Focus RS - It appeared in the same episode as Ken Block - he had a lot of involvment in that car/Races one in Rally Cross etc. (some great youtube videos on the development of the New RS)

I thought it was possibly one of the best Car tv shows I have seen! Great selection of cars, and really interesting.

Brilliant Ken Block driving - what an earth was that lift to some underground bat cave??


----------



## Dal3D

The "Extra Gear" show on iPlayer is good also as Evans isn't in it.


----------



## woodym3

A great show spoiled by Evans.


----------



## Rayaan

It was pretty good TBH. Ginger nut still gets on my nerves but everyone else is fine. 

Matt is getting into the flow and Chris Harris was great. 

Only issue I had was that it seemed to almost "big up" the Focus RS. They were quite biased. 

And its surprising there was no M135i. Its not much slower than the A45 AMG in drag tests and TBH I think itd properly **** on the RS's patch and thats why it wasnt included.


----------



## Starbuck88

Good episode.

Shame they cut the Cenotaph clip out the Ken block segment. Although everybody shouted out 'Disrespectful' when it was being filmed, at least it would have been given some screen time so people could see it or even if they turned the bad press into something positive but no, they just cut it.

Focus Review was the low point on that episode. I like the Rory guy but the review seemed very hyped.

Still feel uncomfortable watching and listening to chris evans.

Chris Harris F12 clip was the best bit of the show.


----------



## turbosnoop

What was it he said again. Better than a pagani or Porsche? What an absolute joke. Is this guy right for top gear? Otherwise I did like him. I don't think you'd catch Chris Evans saying anything silly like that. Now if Rory had said its more useable or fun on public roads than the others that would be okay, I guess. Sometimes you have to wonder about backhanders from car manufacturers. Ford in particular


----------



## Dal3D

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/chris-evans-top-gear-screen-time-dramatically-101355649.html



> Viewers were left unimpressed by Chris' part on the show, with many arguing that his co-host Matt LeBlanc should get a more prominent role.
> Now producers have seemingly taken note, with it being reported that the BBC are cutting down Chris' screen-time in favour of focusing more on spin-off 'Extra Gear' hosts Rory Reid and Chis Harris.
> 
> Taking to Twitter last night, Rory simply wrote: "We are on the main show every Sunday now."
> 
> Bigwigs have worked out that Chris' air time has been dramatically decreasing as the series goes on, with the first episode seeing him occupy 49 minutes of the hour-long programme, with the latest episode seeing that drastically go down to 29 minutes.


:thumb:


----------



## Darlofan

Dal3D said:


> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/chris-evans-top-gear-screen-time-dramatically-101355649.html
> 
> :thumb:


Watched it last night and noticed Chris didn't have as much screen time. It's growing on me week on week. Stars in the car I'd like to see more of the practicing for it as I suspect with the off road section now there will be a lot more spins etc.


----------



## Nanoman

I loved Chris Harris's F12tdf video. 

I'm very happy that Chris Evan's seems to have had his screen time cut down and seems to have re-recorded all his voiceovers to be a hell of a lot less Clarkson sounding. 

I loved Jenson Button's bit but I think he's awesome so I'm biased. 

I liked the SUV vids with the music theme and Eddie J. 

I'm please MLB seems to be taking the lead a bit more.

I don't think they need all the extra presenters. I don't get Rory Reid, Sabine Schmitz is OK in small doses but there's no chemistry between her and Chris Evans. The R8 vid and the top-gun vid with the two of them just didn't work. 

Are there other 'presenters' we haven't seen yet?

The star in a reasonably priced car with Kevin Hart was pretty funny this week. 

I haven't watched the Extra Gear stuff so I'll probably try to catch up with that next time.


----------



## SunnyBoi

It just keeps getting better. I'm loving it.

http://jalopnik.com/top-gear-is-giving-chris-harris-an-internet-show-again-1781949354


----------



## Guest

SunnyBoi said:


> It just keeps getting better. I'm loving it.
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/top-gear-is-giving-chris-harris-an-internet-show-again-1781949354


Awesome. I really like his youtube channels. An excellent presenter and a real car nut who can properly drive.


----------



## ColinG

Agree each episode has got better


----------



## Alex_225

Yep, thought the exactly same thing. 

Evans has toned down the shouting and actually I quite like his car reviews. Matt Le Blanc seems to have settled down into his role an I actually think is pretty funny. 

The other two guys are a bit 'meh', could be anyone in my opinion but are pleasant enough. More Sabine would be good though, I think she's cool and being an awesome driver would be good to see a bit more of her tearing round. 

Otherwise thought I actually really like the show, no it's not the old show but we have the originals to look forward to in The Grand Tour and we still get Top Gear too.


----------



## Cookies

As our US counterparts would say. "Now that's what I'm talking about."

Love it. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross

That Aston sounds biblical.


----------



## Kerr

A bit of a hit and miss show tonight. 

The Vulcan was epic. What a car, what a sound and some impressive filming. Harris comes across much better when professionally directed and edited. 

The Tesla review was good too. Rory comes across as a really nice down to earth guy. The Tesla is so ugly though. 

The star section wasn't up to much. I've never taken to Bear and him and Brian Cox weren't exactly the most exciting of people. 

The trip was ok. Some funny moments, some good shots of the mountains, but overall a little weak. £2100 for the Jag though.......

Eddie Jordan's droll humour works for me. He's a good sport making a fool of himself for a laugh. Some of the folk next to the piano were wetting themselves. 

That's 4 from 6 shows this series gone. I think they've made a good effort overall. Hopefully they'll learn what works and what doesn't and develop it from there.


----------



## Ross

I felt it was hit and miss too.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Yeah I felt the trip was really rushed, could have made more of it and probably would have made it more interesting 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Hereisphilly said:


> Yeah I felt the trip was really rushed, could have made more of it and probably would have made it more interesting
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Fair point actually.

Last week was really good, but it did seem they were trying to squeeze too much into an hour. This week you could say the same.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kerr said:


> Fair point actually.
> 
> Last week was really good, but it did seem they were trying to squeeze too much into an hour. This week you could say the same.


When Clarkson and co did a trip, especially if it was racing public transport, it basically took up the whole of the show, not 15-20 mins like this one

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnoop

The trip could've done with a bit more banter and jokes, but I guess its early days for the chemistry. Otherwise thought it was great. Will miss the show in a few weeks when the last of the series airs.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Its deffo better...Love Harris, Reid, Le Blanc and of course Sabine....Evans is still a Wepons grade t***er.

My Mrs summed it up perfectly tonight though....its now a show you have on in the background rather than giving it 110% of your attention. 

They really need to come up with some new trip/challenges though...copying the old gangs exploits is doing them no favours.


----------



## gatecrasher3

Next series. Ditch Evans and Rory. Keep Matt as the main presenter with Chris Harris, Sabine where required doing the driving and find someone, maybe Button, to replace Jordan.


----------



## DLGWRX02

I'm wondering if Chris Harris is actually the stig? Just something about his size, driving and his stance. And the way he cracked up at Leblancs introduction.


----------



## Brian1612

I would axe Rory first, he is garbage I think. Just doesn't come across well on the camera's at all. Evans is starting to make the role his own, don't dislike him so much now.


----------



## Starbuck88

Not sure if I like the Rory guy myself, Matt is coming along nicely I think and it's really cool to see Chris Harris so much on the main show. We need more of him.

Really liked the Vulcan bit.

Very much disliked the star in a car bit this week. It's just a useless segment in the show, I'm not interested in it at all.

Ditch Rory, Ditch Evans or let him be in the show for 5 minutes only, get matt and harris as the main presenters and get rid of the star in a car bit. Sorted.


----------



## Sam6er

Same for me. Rory and evans dont really add much to the show. Matt, chris and sabine would work well as the main 3. Although i prefer rory over evans. That segment with the tesla "ludacris mode" i couldnt have thought of anyone who would have made that segment better than how rory presented it.


----------



## Starbuck88

DLGWRX02 said:


> I'm wondering if Chris Harris is actually the stig? Just something about his size, driving and his stance. And the way he cracked up at Leblancs introduction.


I wouldn't be surprised, after your comment I managed to see the latest episode and looked out for Stig.

It does look the same build as him, previous Stig was very tall, thin and lanky in comparison.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Starbuck88 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised, after your comment I managed to see the latest episode and looked out for Stig.
> 
> It does look the same build as him, previous Stig was very tall, thin and lanky in comparison.


That's cos Nikki Faulkner is tall and slim 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi

After Brexit its time for EvansExit  LeBlanc refuses to work with Evans from next series

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/top-gear-crisis-matt-leblanc-8284542


----------



## Kerr

It's the BMW M2 that's on tonight.


----------



## turbosnoop

I believe Evans is on a three year contract, a lot of the others are on one year contracts.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kerr said:


> It's the BMW M2 that's on tonight.


I'll be watching with keen interest on the M2 and Chris Harris is one of the most respected motoring journalists around, September can't come quick enough for me.


----------



## Cookies

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'll be watching with keen interest on the M2 and Kieth Harris is one of the most respected motoring journalists around, September can't come quick enough for me.


Will Orville be with him too?

 I wish I could fly, right up to the sky...

Lol

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cookies said:


> Will Orville be with him too?
> 
> I wish I could fly, right up to the sky...
> 
> Lol
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


:lol: oh cooks, you bad boy :lol:


----------



## Cookies

Soul boy 68 said:


> :lol: oh cooks, you bad boy :lol:


Sorry bud, I had to. Lol.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Might not be around in it's current format if you believe the media reports. Apparently MLB has said either Evans gets fired or he is off.


----------



## Nanoman

muzzer said:


> Might not be around in it's current format if you believe the media reports. Apparently MLB has said either Evans gets fired or he is off.


Yep. Mrs just read me an article saying this too.


----------



## Soul boy 68

I always thought the M2 was good from what I've read in the press reports and Keith Harris also gave it the :thumb:, happy days


----------



## pf1982

Why does Chris Evans have the same clothes on every week 
Was the whole show shot in one day ?


----------



## 182_Blue

Soul boy 68 said:


> I always thought the M2 was good from what I've read in the press reports and Keith Harris also gave it the :thumb:, happy days


But what does orvil think


----------



## Kerr

Wasn't a bad show at all. 

I'm surprised the little lightweight car was barely quicker than the M135i on the lap times. 

Would have been good to see the RS3 shown up against the M2 for more than one corner. I'd also have liked to see laptimes for those cars. 

I'd take the new Rolls too.


----------



## Soul boy 68

182_Blue said:


> But what does orvil think


Oh, I'm sure Orvil likes it too.


----------



## Cookies

I really enjoyed last night's show. Just a pity they didn't do more of a head-to-head between the M2 and Rs3. As Kerr said, it's hard to tell around one corner. 

On a related note, did anyone else think they were trying to get Chris Harris to do some of the nonsense that Richard Hammond used to do. That brain 'pleasure reading' thing was totally pointless. 

Otherwise, I'm still really enjoying it. MLB is brilliant and I'd hate to see him go (if recent media reports of the "it's him or me" discussion is true). 

Cooks

PS. New Rolls for me too. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky Red

I was disappointed when I heard MLB was hosting but I think he has been a revelation. Softly spoken, respectful and interesting. I would like to see him carry on. 

Evans comes across ok but I have heard that he can be a right royal PITA when it comes to production. But I guess that is what made him successful as a producer in the past.


----------



## bidderman1969

Cookies said:


> I really enjoyed last night's show. Just a pity they didn't do more of a head-to-head between the M2 and Rs3. As Kerr said, it's hard to tell around one corner.
> 
> On a related note, did anyone else think they were trying to get Chris Harris to do some of the nonsense that Richard Hammond used to do. That brain 'pleasure reading' thing was totally pointless.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm still really enjoying it. MLB is brilliant and I'd hate to see him go (if recent media reports of the "it's him or me" discussion is true).
> 
> Cooks
> 
> PS. New Rolls for me too.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Chris Harris is beginning to grind on me a bit now


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Seems like there'trouble at 't mill' - M leB has _apparently_ announced that either CE goes, or he does.


----------



## SunnyBoi

I did not like yesterday's episode. Couldn't tolerate Evans's piece for over a minute, I quickly fast forwarded to the next segment.

LeBlanc on the dawn was sort of soothing. That was okay. Got worse when ginger came back.

Harris's piece could have been longer.

Rory's piece was kinda pointless. Way too short for the journey. The jag when it entered Geneva was **** and span which makes me thing the whole thing was staged.

As usual the guests part I passed.


----------



## turbosnoop

SunnyBoi said:


> I did not like yesterday's episode. Couldn't tolerate Evans's piece for over a minute, I quickly fast forwarded to the next segment.
> 
> LeBlanc on the dawn was sort of soothing. That was okay. Got worse when ginger came back.
> 
> Harris's piece could have been longer.
> 
> Rory's piece was kinda pointless. Way too short for the journey. The jag when it entered Geneva was **** and span which makes me thing the whole thing was staged.
> 
> As usual the guests part I passed.


Lol, I often skip the interview parts.
I used to with clarkson and co.

I also thought the jag bit looked staged.
Rory went from looking tired to full of energy. The car looked clean as you say.


----------



## Alex_225

As said LeBlanc has been a pleasant surprise, he's funny and enjoyable to watch. Charismatic and not at all how I anticipated an American would host TG! 

Evans is harmless and glad he's toned it down but where LB seems relaxed Evans seems to be trying hard.

The other two are so middle of the road they could be anyone to be honest.


----------



## SunnyBoi

turbosnoop said:


> Rory went from looking tired to full of energy


That gets me thinking and appreciate JC's challenges more, especially the SLR drive. Rory gets tired and beat with just 8 hours of driving, JC did it much longer while being older.


----------



## Guest

bidderman1969 said:


> Chris Harris is beginning to grind on me a bit now


He is clearly being written for, and not in a style I particularly like either. If you watch his youtube channel "Chris Harris on Cars", where he does write for himself, then he comes across very well.


----------



## transtek

Being a big fan of the previous version of TG, but keeping an open mind with the new team, I think they missed an excellent opportunity to do something completely different and not try and copy the previous trio's stuff (especially as there is a distinct lack of rapport, which may or may not develop over time). However so far there are some good and some bad elements:
Chris Harris is excellent, the only one not willing (or forced) to be so correct and unoffending as to make it vomit-inducing in parts.
Can't stand Chris Evans, get rid, horrible, over-acted, no personality or charisma whatsoever.
MLB is good, very similar to the guy from New York in the US version.
Love Sabine, great driver and you can forgive her stuff because of the language barrier and her incredible talent as a driver.
Jordan was completely out of his depth and looked like a refugee from an old people's home for the most part.
Now Rory, his reviews are pretty good, but to me he is just a bit too "Blue Peter Presenter" type.
Now role on Autumn to see what the others can do!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'll be watching with keen interest on the M2 and Keith Harris is one of the most respected motoring journalists around, September can't come quick enough for me.


Keith???? Think you mean Chris Harris surely?

Keith Harris is dead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225

Hahaha the special guest was Derek Acorah, Keith reviewed a car via seance! 

Most Haunted Gear.


----------



## InvaderZim

and the drama starts:
http://autoweek.com/article/car-life/matt-leblanc-threatening-leave-top-gear-uk

"Top Gear UK" co-host Matt LeBlanc may be planning his own Brexit from the show as relations between him and Chris Evans continue to be strained, The Sun reports.


----------



## Soul boy 68

nick_mcuk said:


> Keith???? Think you mean Chris Harris surely?
> 
> Keith Harris is dead
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant Chris Harris, don't know why I wrote Keith.


----------



## Alex_225

I'd probably prefer Keith and Orville over Chris Harris! 

"I wish I could fly, right up to the sky..."


----------



## Cookies

Soul boy 68 said:


> I meant Chris Harris, don't know why I wrote Keith.


I thought you'd done it on purpose chum lol.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadgeteer

Enjoy


----------



## Luke M

Just saw the trailer after the football that says this week's episode is the season finale! 
That's a short run.


----------



## Kerr

It was scheduled for 6 episodes. 

Having watched the trailer for this one Rory is better with the current cars. He doesn't sound right in a classic Mustang.


----------



## Kerr

I thought tonight was another enjoyable show. 

It has certainly developed in the 6 weeks it has been on air. Hopefully they have worked out what works within the team and make the next series even better. 

After all the doom, gloom and whinging, I'd say the first series has actually been very good all things considered.


----------



## Cookies

Completely agree Kerr. Really enjoyed this season as a whole. They all seem to have relaxed into it really well. Some great cars and some fantastic reviews. My only criticism is that it's far too short having 6 episodes. 

Will be interesting to see what form it takes in the next season. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## johanr77

All in all it wasn't that bad the first new series. Think they're on to a winner with Chris Harris and Rory, definitely can see them building a show round those two. Not so sure about Eddie Irvine but as he's not a regular on the show it doesn't make much odds. Like Matt LeBlanc, he's settled in quite well and thought his Porsche film was good. I'm not a hater of Chris Evans but can see that reducing his role a bit and bringing on the two guys from extra gear into the main show helped it overall.

I'd certainly watch more series with that bunch but I do get the feeling Chris Evans or Matt LeBlanc won't be in it for many more episodes.


----------



## Kerr

Watched back Extra Gear this morning. It wasn't so bad either. 

They picked out their best bits and cars or the series and showed a few bloopers. 

The MG remake was taken along to an MG meet to gauge the reaction.

They put the i8 out on the track for a bit and then the Focus RS hotlap was shown that was recorded a few weeks back.


----------



## turbosnoop

Yes enjoyed the series. Just wish all the negativity would stop so the real fans could just be left in peace to enjoy it


----------



## gatecrasher3

Hopefully a presenter shakeup for the next series, if there is one, will fine tune it to be all good. So all the real fans can indeed enjoy it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richtung

gatecrasher3 said:


> Hopefully a presenter shakeup for the next series, if there is one, will fine tune it to be all good. So all the real fans can indeed enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your wish will be granted... Chris Evans has announced his resignation from the show....

Rich


----------



## Kiashuma

Result might watch it next year now.


----------



## Warriors2013

Chris Evans just announced he is stepping down from the show

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-36707266


----------



## Warriors2013

richtung said:


> Your wish will be granted... Chris Evans has announced his resignation from the show....
> 
> Rich


Beat me to it :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88

I want Chris Harris as the lead presenter. End of.

Oh and make it more about the cars and ditch the 'stars' section.


----------



## transtek

Thank god for that! Like Starbuck says, get rid of what is a far too long Stars section, and the rallycross track just doesn't do it for me like the old track, as there is nothing at all fast or dangerous about it. Chris Harris in the lead together with LeBlanc, don't bother with Jordan and get Sabine and Rory to do extra car reviews.


----------



## gatecrasher3

richtung said:


> Your wish will be granted... Chris Evans has announced his resignation from the show....
> 
> Rich


Happy days at least it has a bit more of a chance without him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

I'm not a fan of his, but likewise I don't find him that bad either. 

Sometimes he was a bit loud, but in recent weeks I though that his features driving the Ferrari and MG were good. 

The show will still go on without him.


----------



## andy665

It got progressively better but with Evans gone it stands a good chance now, LeBlanc has been genuinely good to watch as has Harris


----------



## Cookies

It didn't really bother me one way or the other. I really like Chris Evans on the radio though. 

One thing, I really think Matt LeBlanc is doing a great job. His review of the 911R was great, and had the perfect balance of information and humour. 

Chris Harris is pretty good too. I hadn't really seen much of him up until the new series started. 

Roll on next series. I just home they manage to film/produce more than 6 episodes. 

Cooks

Btw - I really want that MG. ;-) 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## transtek

There are now rumours that he stepped down due to a police investigation into a possible sexual assault in the 90's.


----------



## madstaff

Chis Evans to step-down as Top Gear presenter BBC News


----------



## gatecrasher3

transtek said:


> Thank god for that! Like Starbuck says, get rid of what is a far too long Stars section, and the rallycross track just doesn't do it for me like the old track, as there is nothing at all fast or dangerous about it. Chris Harris in the lead together with LeBlanc, don't bother with Jordan and get Sabine and Rory to do extra car reviews.


What he said ^

Perfect combination I reckon.


----------



## alfajim

bin mr reid, he's too full on. sack the off road car bit and it'll be a good watch.


----------



## gatecrasher3

"If one day I leave the BBC, don't cry because I was shouting"


----------



## Alex_225

Feel a bit sorry for Evans but I don't think he was cut out for presenting it.

LeBlanc on the other hand appears to have come into his own and gets a thumbs up from me.

Jordan is a *** and I'd gladly see him gone, more Sabine though as she's funny and an epic driver, even if she's combined with someone else.


----------



## johanr77

Alex_225 said:


> Feel a bit sorry for Evans but I don't think he was cut out for presenting it.


To be frank there aren't many people better placed to present the show than Evans. He's got a good knowledge of cars, he's an experienced presenter, he can do a half decent job of throwing the cars around and he has a load of contacts in the celeb world for getting guests on.

He's fallen on his sword partly because he is getting investigated for sexual assault from the 90s and also because it takes the heat off the show for a while if he allows himself to be a scapegoat and leaves.

A huge part of the problem is when you're the guy following a big success there is so much scrutiny on you to do as well if not better. Then you've got the Clarkson fanboys who would likely scoff at Steve McQueen presenting top gear just because he isn't Clarkson.

I think the show got better as the weeks went past, it was always going to be a transitional season where they were looking at what worked and what didn't so they could kick on to the next series and improve it. Evans didn't get the time for that to happen and if it's true that he didn't get on with the other presenters or production staff then it's probably for the best he went now although I would say I reckon a lot of that rumours and gossip was press mischief making.


----------



## GleemSpray

I would put the counter argument that, for all his failings, JC was actually a good professional journalist as well as being an entertaining presenter.



I tried to look at Chris Evans with an unbiased view, but I really couldn't stand the unending high pitched shrieking to demonstrate how much fun he was having.



He is terrific as an anchor man on a radio show or tv chat show, but really hopeless at extended segments of a tv show like Top Gear


----------



## Mowbs

I'll try not to mess up too many threads, but since I'm here I wasn't impressed with the old Top Gear in the end. It was all too staged for my liking. Do you really think they did those races across Europe and arrived within seconds of each other?


----------



## Mowbs

If so, they would have had to set up dozens of camera crews along the way just waiting for Clarkson to get his fat behind along the Autobahn so he didn't lose precious seconds dropping the camera guy off and then reversing back to pick him up


----------



## johanr77

GleemSpray said:


> I would put the counter argument that, for all his failings, JC was actually a good professional journalist as well as being an entertaining presenter.


Crucially though he made himself unavailable because he punched a colleague.


----------



## IamDave

Must admit Matt LeBlanc has grown on me since the first episode and actually think he's done a good job. Although I wasn't a fan of Evans I got used to him after a while but I think he was just too excitable hopefully will see some more of Chris Harris on the main show as in recent weeks and think they'll be on to a winner with the remaining team


----------



## Kerr

With everything in life if you go looking for trouble, or an issue, you'll find it. 

People moaned for a long time that it should be more of a car show. There was a few weeks the show was crammed with cars and little input from Evans. A couple of weeks they were guilty of trying to squeeze too much in. 

People somehow manage to ignore 55 minutes good TV and concentrated on just 5 minutes of the show they didn't like. 

I wasn't sure about Matt before he came in. He's been much better than I thought he would be. 

Rory has been good too. I think he will keep the youths more interested being a young guy himself. He's a bit more current although I don't think he has enough knowledge and he's not the best of drivers either. He's a likeable guy. 

Eddie I thought was so droll he was really funny at times. The spoon playing genuinely had me laughing out loud like the guy in the background. 

Harris has been good. One thing I found about his own videos is he kept going over the same point all the time. His reviews stretched out longer than they really needed to and he wasn't always great in front of the camera. 

I think Harris comes across as more confident presenting now. Obviously better editing helps too. They did make an error during the BMW i8 review where he did cover the same ground twice. 

Sabine I'm still sitting on the fence with. She's a good driver and comes across as a genuinely lovely lass, but the language barrier ruins the banter for me at times. 

People are still obsessed about viewing figures and there's no doubt there has been a slump. What doesn't help is the show started weeks later than planned and ended up going head to head with Euro 2016 kick off times. 

One week was Germany playing and another Iceland after beating England. Two highly attractive matches. 

I'm looking forward to the next series. 

I'm also looking forward to The Grand Tour to see what those guys come up with.


----------



## GleemSpray

GleemSpray said:


> I would put the counter argument that, for all his failings, JC was actually a good professional journalist as well as being an entertaining presenter.





johanr77 said:


> Crucially though he made himself unavailable because he punched a colleague.


Oh absolutely, he has no one to blame but himself etc,etc.

I wasn't judging characters though, was merely comparing presenting styles.


----------



## robertdon777

James Martin?

Very good knowledge of cars, likeable too.

And a change of format could do the show wonders.


----------



## robertdon777

Also thought Steve Jones handles the F1 stuff very well. Brings a bit of humour into it which can be lacking in many of the Presenters and Drivers.


----------



## alfajim

robertdon777 said:


> James Martin?
> 
> Very good knowledge of cars, likeable too.
> 
> And a change of format could do the show wonders.


that's not a bad shout. evans took over his car review pages in the mail on sunday.


----------



## Cookies

robertdon777 said:


> James Martin?
> 
> Very good knowledge of cars, likeable too.
> 
> And a change of format could do the show wonders.


That'd be a great shout chum. James Martin seems like a good bloke.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Didn't James Martin refuse the offer before when they were making the new team? I like him myself and seen him on a few car/bike related shows and was excellent but not sure if he is interested.


----------



## Cookies

Brian1612 said:


> Didn't James Martin refuse the offer before when they were making the new team? I like him myself and seen him on a few car/bike related shows and was excellent but not sure if he is interested.


Hadn't heard that chum. I found this after a brief Google. Possibly nonsense, but a good story nonetheless










Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777

alfajim said:


> that's not a bad shout. evans took over his car review pages in the mail on sunday.


And that review page went downhill fast.

I read one of Evans reviews with great interest as he was driving a car with 'Mirror Link Technology'... the same as mine.

He quoted it as 'Brilliant to use' 'Sat Nav from your phone appears on the large display'.... Well blow me down He must be the only person on earth to have got it working. Mirror Link was launched without any support and quickly became a none starter, nobody can get it to work as it should (its been scrapped now in favour of the new android and apple apps)

So either Evans is a Tech God or he doesn't review the cars he's given.... just goes out on the lash with his earnings then reads something about the car online....copy/paste sorted!


----------



## Kriminal

I think they need someone with enough imagination to bring on a new game plan for the program.

I only watched the 1st episode of the last one because of this. I thought Chris Evans and his bunch would have enough brains between them to come up with an actual 'new' top gear.


----------



## fethead

Kriminal said:


> I think they need someone with enough imagination to bring on a new game plan for the program.
> 
> I only watched the 1st episode of the last one because of this. I thought Chris Evans and his bunch would have enough brains between them to come up with an actual 'new' top gear.


I don't really think it was up to them. The BBC would of wanted to keep the format so that it wasn't as big of as change from the fear that the watching public would turn against it. 
The BBC need to just allow Chris Harris to run his own programme the way he does it and have guest presenters on. I think this would do very well. Drop Top Gear and produce something different.

Richard.


----------



## Hereisphilly

fethead said:


> I don't really think it was up to them. The BBC would of wanted to keep the format so that it wasn't as big of as change from the fear that the watching public would turn against it.
> The BBC need to just allow Chris Harris to run his own programme the way he does it and have guest presenters on. I think this would do very well. Drop Top Gear and produce something different.
> 
> Richard.


I've been a massive fan of Harris ever since he started presenting the Autocar vids, the more he presents the better for me
Proper petrolhead

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanoman

fethead said:


> Drop Top Gear and produce something different.


Viewed in 214 territories by 350 million people and bringing in revenues of £150m. That's like the queen giving the crown jewels away or Apple scrapping the iPhone. Remember the BBC is a business not a charity.


----------

